# Dude!



## espola (Jun 28, 2021)

I figured that the SCOTUS would eventually get out ahead of Congress on the confusion of state and federal laws regulating marijuana, but I never thought it would be Clarence that would break the ice.



			https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/20pdf/20-645_9p6b.pdf


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2021)

Amigo!









						Mexico top court decriminalizes recreational marijuana use
					

Mexico's Supreme Court on Monday decriminalized recreational marijuana use for adults, drawing a cautious welcome from activists who said users face a "legal vacuum" until lawmakers pass a stalled legalization bill.




					news.yahoo.com


----------

